# Boudan Balls, anyone have a good recipe?



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Boudan Balls, anyone have a good recipe? I have been getting mine in Baytown for quite a while, but would ike to make my own. Please no blood boudan balls recipes, ok, thanx.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*BB*

Purchase DJ's Boudin, cut into 1 inch chunks, dunk in milk/egg, roll in flour, deep fry !!!!!
I know, not really what your looking for !!! The kids eattum up !!!!


----------



## Goofyboots (Jun 21, 2013)

I make them almost the same except I roll in seasoned breadcrumbs and stuff them with a small piece of velveeta cheese. Serve with ranch dressing.


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

are you wanting to make the boudin from scratch? or use a store bought?

Holmes
DJ's
Cajun Hollar


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

homebrew said:


> are you wanting to make the boudin from scratch? or use a store bought?
> 
> Holmes
> DJ's
> Cajun Hollar


From scratch, thanx.


----------



## nojuca (May 1, 2015)

http://emerils.com/127990/boudin-balls-creole-mustard-dipping-sauce < this is a pretty good recipe i made it like 6 times it takes 45 minutes to do but it takes me like 55 caus i get a bit slow, but thats just me ahah not that fast in the kitchen :/


----------



## Avant Jour (May 22, 2014)

*Boudin Blanc Recipe...*

This is one of two Boudin Blanc recipes that can be made into links or balls.

Le Boudin Blanc Recipe

Wherever you go in southern Louisiana or east Texas, the local version of "Le Boudin" is a popular menu item at truck stops, restaurants, and diners... 
...And believe me, every locale does have its own favorite boudin recipe. Some are highly spiced, some are less so. Some use liver, some don't. All use rice and fresh herbs.
The one thing that you can count on is that the taste is going to be good.

Step 1
4 lbs of pork shoulder and 1 lb fresh or frozen pork liver, trimmed and cut into large cubes.
2 chicken hind quarters (legs and thighs) 
1 cup chopped celery 
2 cups coarsely chopped onion 
1 teaspoon whole black peppercorns 
2 teaspoons dried thyme 
Put the cubed meat, the chicken, and all the other ingredients into a large pot, completely cover with water, bring it all to a boil and then simmer it until the meat is soft and tender to the touch.
Remove the meat from the pot and strain the resulting stock to get out all the vegetables. They have given their all to "le boudin" at this point.

Step 2
Prepare 2 1/2 cups of plain raw white rice by cooking it with 4 cups of the reserved stock. Let the rice simmer for about 20 minutes. It should be slightly gummy. 
Remove the meat from the chicken quarters, add it to the cooked pork and liver, and grind it all through the medium plate of your meat grinder.
Add the cooked rice to the ground meat mixture, and add the following spices and herbs: 
2 cups finely chopped white onion 
1 1/2 cups finely chopped bell pepper 
1 cup chopped parsley 
1 cup chopped scallions (green onions) 
1 tablespoon dried red pepper flakes (more if you want it hotter) 
2 tablespoons kosher salt
Mix the ingredients all together very well, adding reserved stock or water if it is needed to give the resulting sausage the consistency of pudding. 
Stuff the completed sausage into 38 mm hog casings or beef middles and store in the refrigerator or freeze the links for up to 4 months.

To serve your finished sausage, steam it or simmer it in water or stock until it is heated through. 
I like to steam mine for 10 minutes and then grill it slowly on the bbq until it takes on a nice brown color. Delicious!


----------



## Avant Jour (May 22, 2014)

*Cajun Boudin Blanc Recipe #1*

There are a lot of variations as each family makes it a little differently.

Cajun Boudin Blanc Recipe #1

This boudin recipe is made in the Cajun style, not the classic French. 
French Boudin is much more delicately flavored, and generally calls for milk and breadcrumbs rather than rice.

Boudin from France is frequently made with ground chicken or turkey, but the classic Cajun sausage is almost always pork (sometimes mixed with a bit of pork liver).

Boudin blanc (white). like this recipe, is usually not smoked. It is made from precooked ingredients though, so it is not a "fresh" sausage in the classic sense.

Recipe

For the Meat
5 lbs 80-85% lean pork shoulder
1 teaspoon Kosher Salt
2 teaspoons finely ground black pepper
3 medium culinary bay leaves
1 teaspoon dried thyme

For The Rice
2 1/2 cups white rice
2 large onions, chopped fine
2 tablespoons butter
2 teaspoons kosher salt
4 cups cooking liquid. I like to use the broth left from cooking the pork, extended with water if necessary.

For the Sausage
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
2 teaspoons crushed red pepper flakes
1 loosely packed cup chopped fresh parsley

Cut the pork into 2-3 inch portions and combine it with the 1 teaspoon salt, the black pepper, the bay leaves and the thyme in a large cooking pot and cover with water.

Simmer the pork and spice mixture until it is done enough to fall apart. This may take up to 2 1/2 hours. Remove and refrigerate the cooked pork when done, and reserve the cooking liquid.

While the pork is cooking, prepare the rice by sauteing the raw rice with the 2 teaspoons salt and the chopped onions in the 2 tablespoons of butter. 
More butter can be added if there doesn't seem enough to do the job well.
Saute the rice and onions, stirring often, until the onions are translucent. Take care not to burn.

Once the saute is complete, cover the rice with the 4 cups of cooking liquid, bring it to a boil, cover and immediately reduce the heat to low. Continue to simmer the rice for 16 to 20 minutes until done 
Grind the cooked pork through the coarse plate of your meat grinder. Then mix it with the rice and the rest of the spices (the pepper flakes, cayenne, and parsley. This boudin recipe should have a pudding-like consistency. so add water if the mixture seems too dry.

After the pork and rice are very well combined, stuff the sausage into casings. I like to use natural 35-38 mm pork casing.

As I said before, this is not considered a "fresh" sausage because the ingredients are pre-cooked, but make sure to keep it refrigerated (or frozen) until use. 
The most common way to prepare boudin for eating is to steam or simmer it for about 15 minutes. Enjoy!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

This one is simple but outstanding. Must be DJ'S brand. Cut into chunks, dip into buttermilk, roll in mixture of Pioneer brand yellow corn meal seasoned with Tony's. Remember, must be Pioneer and DJ's. Deep fry and you will be a changed man!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------

